# taking a western horse and riding english



## romeo543 (May 28, 2008)

Hey i've got a question about riding a western horse with english equipment. My boyfriend just bought a horse and shes only been ridden western (trail riding). I've ridden english my whole life and would like to try her with english and see how she does. I think I know the answer but when I go to put my saddle on her will it be a big deal, do they know the difference between western and english? I know plough reining will be different to her but i'm just curious about the saddle. Shes an extremely easy going horse so I don't think it'll be a problem, I just thought i'd ask if anyone has done it before and if they had any advice.

Thanks!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It will feel different to her, so you'll want to give her a minute to get used to it, but it shouldnt be a real big deal. She'll do fine. Is she ranch broke or pleasure broke? You probably won't have any trouble pushing her forward. I've always ridden all of mine both ways... You can even start getting her used to posting in your western tack if you want to....


----------



## romeo543 (May 28, 2008)

I would have to say she's pleasure broke, she mostly just did hunting and packing and she did move some cows but I don't think much. I actually rode her yesterday in my boyfriends western saddle and I was having such a hard time sitting (which is funny cause I do some dressage so you'd think I could sit the trot in a western saddle, but nope) the trot that I just started posting and she didn't care one bit. So you think if I just put my saddle on her and then walk her around on the ground for a bit that she'll be ok?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

My horse was started out Western...now she's a good English horse!  I think it takes a lot of training & time, though. Start things gradually.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

good advice poptart! I would just start slowly switching tack on her... It shouldn't be that big of a deal if she is so mellow... I don't think she would have any problem with a saddle switch from what you posted earlier.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

the saddle should not make a difference to a horse...meaning it won't really know the difference between an English and Western saddle. Remember, to a horse, a saddle is really just another thing on their back...western or english they don't really care. I've never seen a horse that will ride perfect in a western but not in an english (unless it's the riders fault)

My horse, Sonny, was trained in Western pleasure and was mainly used as a trail horse...so no English what-so-ever. But I ride him English. 
I still keep a western bridle on him? Why? I like the western bridles better....and I'll switch back and forth from an English Eggbutt to a Western Snaffle with Shanks.

I would think she'd have no problem with you riding her English...if she's in a western bridle it may take some time for her to get used to the noseband, but other than that I'd say she would do fine


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree w/what everyone else has said, but when you rode her yesterday, did you notice what type of rein aides she was trained to respond to? i.e. Is she only trained to neck rein, or can you direct with pressure on the bit? If it's the latter, no problem, but if she's only used to moving with pressure on her neck, then you'd have to train her the other way.


----------



## romeo543 (May 28, 2008)

I did both because I figured she had only been taught to neck rein, and when I plough reined she did really well. I could tell she probably had never done it but she'd go in the direction I told her to. I'll just keep working on it and I think she'll pick it up pretty quick but it's not easy to plough rein with western reins!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

it really doesn't matter ... my mare is off the track and those saddles are TINY! and i rider her western and english and in different bridles, the whole works ... she is the chillest 4 yr old ever... i mean the back cinch doesn't affect her either and that is something that normally horses are confused about ... anywho it really doesn't make a difference to most horses but if it makes you feel better lounge her in the "new" tack and see how she does ... good luck! :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

SonnyWimps said:


> the saddle should not make a difference to a horse...meaning it won't really know the difference between an English and Western saddle.


FALSE. They have completely different pressure points. Some horses are fine with it, some aren't, and need more time to adjust.


----------



## Kaitlan (May 22, 2008)

i rode a horse for a friend and she had always ridden him western. i dont have any western tack so i asked if i could ride him in my english tack. he didn't have a problem with it. i actually think he liked it better. i think my english saddle fit him better than their western one.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Good, good! 
Haha Lexi used to know how to neck-rein. She doesn't do it anymore of course (since she is now ridden English) but she used to!  Although, sometimes if we go on a trail & I use Western reins she kinda does it ahhaa.


----------



## Gluey33 (Jun 2, 2008)

Western babies are often started with direct rein. Horses here in Aus often compete in western and english and while they do better in one(usually) they do pretty good in the other. 
When you put the english saddle on just take it slow and maybe run her round on a lunge to get the feel of it. She will probably be fine.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Gluey33 said:


> Western babies are often started with direct rein. Horses here in Aus often compete in western and english and while they do better in one(usually) they do pretty good in the other.
> When you put the english saddle on just take it slow and maybe run her round on a lunge to get the feel of it. She will probably be fine.


Gluey is correct. 

I've found that it is easier to go from Western to English then the other way around. Direct rein is still used at times on a horse that neck reins and we always start a horse in a snaffle before moving to a curb bit.

The saddle will be the only thing that takes a little time to get used to. It will certainly have a different feel to it but after a little bit, it should not be a problem. The leg aids are the same so with a little time spent for acclimation, you should be fine..


----------

